# 2.1 Speaker setup for 8500??



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys,so my MX5021 which served me well is not working partly & its becoming a problem to fix it as the parts are not available...So i am planning to buy a new set of 2.1 Speakers to replace my MX 5021..My budget is about 8.5K or so..but can go a bit higher if that particular speaker can match the performance of my MX5021...i love listening to music,from rock/metal/trance/indie/ etc & gaming as well...Not in favour of 5.1 speakers..want a dedicated 2.1 speakers...so could you guys please help me out on this...Are there any altec lansing speakers on the horizon as replacement..don't know y but suddenly there seems to be lack of altec lansing speakers in the market..any reason?Open to other brands as well..PLS PLS HEEELP!


----------



## clickclick (Dec 21, 2012)

you could buy the 'edifier C3'


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2012)

clickclick said:


> you could buy the 'edifier C3'



My apologies,not familiar with this company...available here in mumbai??Hows the music quality??

how is it in comparison to mx5021....


----------



## clickclick (Dec 21, 2012)

its a very good brand. my friend has the same. the build quality is excellent, the sound is crisp and clear and the bass is exceptional too. It comes with a separate amplifier. I havent heard the sound of altec, but can say the edifier is very good.

I dont know where can u buy in mumbai, but i guess lamigton road is the place where u can most likely find it.

If u want to buy it online, gadgets.in is offering at a very good price.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2012)

okay cool...yeah just saw on the net..saw it should be available in lamington road mumbai..my main priority was the clarity aspect....but isn't it a bit less powered...


> Total Output of 46 W RMS



That really isn't much at all....


----------



## clickclick (Dec 21, 2012)

i really dont know about the specifications, i dont own any of the speakers  i posted a reply cause i have listened to the sound of edifier. but u have to go to lamington and listen to it and compare it with the altec, cause u are the best person to do that


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> My budget is about 8.5K or so..but can go a bit higher if that particular speaker can match the performance of my MX5021...i love listening to music,from rock/metal/trance/indie/ etc & gaming as well...




If controll pod does not have that much relevance to you then
Klipsch Promedia 2.1 THX Multimedia Speaker ~ Rs.13000

For power user with quality
Corsair sp2500 ~ Rs. 12500

a bit low powered compared to the above 
Edifier C3 ~ Rs. 9000

search local market/ audio store you might get less price tag


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

Altec Lansing MX6021E
Logitech Z623


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> If controll pod does not have that much relevance to you then
> Klipsch Promedia 2.1 THX Multimedia Speaker ~ Rs.13000
> 
> For power user with quality
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions..will just check online & see...



avinandan012 said:


> If controll pod does not have that much relevance to you then
> Klipsch Promedia 2.1 THX Multimedia Speaker ~ Rs.13000
> 
> For power user with quality
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions..will just check online & see...



The Incinerator said:


> Altec Lansing MX6021E
> Logitech Z623



I looked around for mx6021..its not available for some reason...Not sure about logitech...i have seen one of the 5.1 logitech speaker system...& the sound seems a bit artificial & its too boomy for my liking..how about this?



The Incinerator said:


> Altec Lansing MX6021E
> Logitech Z623



I looked around for mx6021..its not available for some reason...Not sure about logitech...i have seen one of the 5.1 logitech speaker system...& the sound seems a bit artificial & its too boomy for my liking..how about this?


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 22, 2012)

IMO best would be the Corsair one it has good frequency response over all(can be compared to low end studio monitors)
it has individual dedicated amps(total 6) for all drivers + fully digital crossover which can be controlled through the control pod,

one thing to mention though you require a decent sound card to fully utilize it's potential


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

1. Logitech Z623 
or
2. Edifier S530

are two best 2.1 speakers in 8-9K range.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

The Z 623 is THX certified so you can expect a lot of quality parameters is met by that set.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2012)

i have just one prob with logitech speakers based on my experience with the logitech 5.1 model z506 is that it doesn't sound natural...the clarity isn't that good...its hardly impressive tbh & quite boomy & distorts a lot...is z623 any better? That is why i am using MX5021 as a base to select speakers..want clarity at mid & high...good bass not overtly boomy & has a natural tone to it...My budget can go higher to 12k also..if its worth spending on...Also i am looking for a speaker with a different controller & not a fan of controllers on the right speaker..i intend to put speakers at the back...& it would be nice if i could get a separate controller


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

Any 2.1 come hell or high water wont sound natural ever. The whole concept of .1s is space saving first and then the sound. So if you want good sound get Active speakers like the Swans D1080MKII 08


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Any 2.1 come hell or high water wont sound natural ever. The whole concept of .1s is space saving first and then the sound. So if you want good sound get Active speakers like the Swans D1080MKII 08



I agree...not expecting some high tech stuff for this price but was generally dissapointed with the sound quality in z506...compared to mx5021...no issues with space at all..hence i asked if i could get the controller to the speaker separate than the controllers on  the right speakers....

plus z506 was quite cheap for a 5.1 set...so no wonder the sound quality isn't that great...so any of you guys have experience over any of the speakers suggested above...or better yet mx5021 which is my benchmark really..would really help if you could suggest something...big music buff..don't care how the games sound...music is my top priority for speakers...

damn i can't seem to get a demo of these speakers anywhere...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2013)

bumping this thread..help pls


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 2, 2013)

Swans m10


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 2, 2013)

Get these eyes clsoed -
Swans M10


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 2, 2013)

hmm...has anyone here used it??How is the output?


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a set of them with me. They are really nice. Remember one thing, when you first open them and start playing music, you'll feel that they are crap but allow them some burn-in period and you'll see the magic.


----------

